# Batplane Revisited



## Brent Gair (Jun 26, 1999)

Another old favorite gets a new set of pictures.

The Batplane is one of the kits that I vividly remember having as a kid. I was a huge Batman fan at the time but my fannish tendencies never lasted past the 1966 TV series.

The Batplane was always seen painted black. Well, yeah, the Batmobile was black so you can't argue with it. But it's a tad dull. This blue/black batoflage matches the Batman costume and it's different than most other Batplanes.

This is also a good example of why I tell people to get an airbrush. An airbrush isn't just a fancy spray can. With a bit of practice, these simple but eyecatching effects are possible.


----------



## Rebel Rocker (Jan 26, 2000)

Brent, that is, BY FAR, the BEST job on this kit I have ever seen!!! If I wore a hat, I'd take it off to you!!!:thumbsup: :thumbsup: !!


Wayne


----------



## BatFanMan (Aug 20, 1999)

*Progress Shots*

Hey Brent,

Absolutely beautiful! Do you by chance have any in-progress shots? This would be a great article in our upcoming modeling book release - From Graves to Caves - even though it's not diorama-related. Really nice job.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Awesome! I love the wing pattern, it looks like the wings could flap, like a real bat.


----------



## Brent Gair (Jun 26, 1999)

I'm afraid the original build on this project predates my penchant for taking in-progress shots .

Even if I did have shots, I think the Batplane's build probably happenned back in the days of my 1 or 2 Megapixel point-and-shoot which wouldn't exactly thrill a photo editor!

The reason so many of my old projects are showing up as my "revisited" series is because I "fixed" my photo shortcomings with a new camera about two months ago. The pictures are coming from an 8MP Olympus dslr with a very expensive Zuiko ED 50mm F2 Macro lens. So the new pictures are publishable quality but the older builds won't get the benefit of the hi-rez in-progress shots. The original photo files for the above pictures are 3264x2448 pixels and take up about 5.3MB. Posted here, I downsize them to 600 pixels wide at about 65k.


----------



## Brent Gair (Jun 26, 1999)

The pattern was stunningly simple.

I does take concentration and care but you wouldn't believe how quickly I did it.

For one thing, both wings were done with ONE stencil made out of stiff paper. Nothing was masked off. Nothing was taped. I held the stencil by hand and started at the inboard scallop. Stencil in place, airbrush allong the edge. Anchoring the stencil at the point where the leading edge meets the fuselage, shift the stencil to the second scallop and airbrush along the edge. Continue the process...always keeping the stencil anchored at the leading edge/fuselage and moving outwards.

It's a very fast process if everything goes right. To tell you the truth, luck helps. I hate to think what would happen if a section got botched. The repair job could be a nightmare.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Freakin' GORGEOUS, man! I've never seen a Batplane that well done before! :thumbsup:

I think any more and it would have been overdone, any less would have been not quite enough. The blending effect is great. You showed remarkable constraint and taste in the paint job--perfect!


----------



## Capt. Krik (May 26, 2001)

Never tire of seeing pictures of that paint job. The airbrushing is great and I love that shade of blue. :thumbsup:


----------



## sbaxter (Jan 8, 2002)

Honestly, Brent -- I've never seen a photo of this version of the Batplane that made me interested in building one myself -- until now. 

Qapla'

SSB


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

AWESOME Brent ! Those 'folds' are not molded in, just airbrush faux imagery ??
Dabbler


----------



## Brent Gair (Jun 26, 1999)

The wings have molded ribs which run parallel the the centerline of the fuselage (just like the wing ribs of a Piper Cub). They are most visible in the nearest wing of the lower photo. But the black sections are purely the result of the airbrush and stencil.


----------



## heiki (Aug 8, 1999)

Love the base!


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Quite good, quite clean, quite Batty! Excellent job!


----------



## Aurora-brat (Oct 23, 2002)

*Beautiful Batplane Brent!*

Although I must take exception to your comment about black Batplanes being dull.

Here is my exhibit "A":


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Gorgeous, Brat! I like the modified cockpit a lot.


----------



## Aurora-brat (Oct 23, 2002)

Thanks Perfesser! 

I tried to make it a little more...ah...believable? 

Although I've been told that a real jet engine would be air starved with those intakes!


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

VERY SHARP Brat !! is that a homemade base ? Did you bend acrylic rod to make it. If so, how ? I bought a batch of it and gotta use it for SOMEthing ! Nice job !
Dabbler


----------



## Aurora-brat (Oct 23, 2002)

Thanks Dabbler, yes that is a home made base fashoned from acrylic. 

To bend it, I simple apply head with a Black and Decker heat gun while rotating the rod. When the rod begins to sag, it can be bent fairly easily. 

However, caution must be taken when heating acrylic for if you get it too hot, it will begin to bubble, which might not be so bad if you are building...say...a Flying sub!


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Aurora-brat said:


> I tried to make it a little more...ah...believable?
> 
> Although I've been told that a real jet engine would be air starved with those intakes!


Yes, much more believable it is, thanks to your work. 

It doesn't seem to be a really huge jet so maybe it can get by on smaller ducts.


----------



## Bobman (Jan 21, 2001)

Here's my Batplane that became The BatRocket!

Bob


----------

